# Best Gloves to get?



## Draco D Tegu (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok...I thought I'd put this in general discussions because it's a pretty general question but if it's in the wrong spot, admin, please move it 

I need to know the best type of all around glove to get for handling a very aggressive snake. I'm going to be picking up a hog island boa on Friday. From what I know of these snakes they're typically pretty gentle, but I have been asked to take in one that has suddenly become very aggressive. He has struck at and hissed at the current owner several times and is striking at anything that goes by his tank. The current owner tried to feed said snake two days ago, but it latched on and then ignored the rat. So he's probably hungry as well.

Sooooo, when I go to pick him up, I want to make sure that I'm somewhat protected and am looking for advice on a good heavy duty glove to get it out of the tank. 

(I'm also picking up to RTB's and 2BP's that day)


----------



## james.w (Sep 21, 2011)

I have a cheap pair of leather work gloves, that I wore when I had an aggressive Amazon tree boa. Just find the thickest pair of leather gloves that you are still able to move and have some feeling through the gloves. Get a hook as well.


----------



## slideaboot (Sep 21, 2011)

I have some double-thick welding gloves. They're pretty sweet. Haven't had to take a bite yet, but I'm pretty confident that even a tegu (which has a much more damaging bite than a boa) wouldn't be able to get through 'em. 

Well, I'm confident until I get bit and am totally wrong...


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Sep 21, 2011)

Cool that's what I'll get. I'm a little nervous....I've had some jerks, but this guy takes the cake. I figure it's the next step in my challenges as a herp keeper!


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Sep 21, 2011)

I've used basic leather gardening gloves from Home Depot and have yet to have a reptile get its teeth through them. I don't really use them anymore, however, since none of my snakes are aggressive and lizard claws don't bother me.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Sep 21, 2011)

Good luck! I'm fearing the day when ramses is big and decides to get some of me after feeding.


----------



## new2tegus (Sep 23, 2011)

Luckily I've only taken one nip so far and it was a catch and release bit lol. He was also small then. I know he's got teeth now though lol. Everytime he yawns, they are very visible. Luckily he's quite forgiving of me moving him to much and just jerks. All I have so far are a pair of motorcycle gloves lol. But they are 3mil thick reinforced cowhide with a kevlar weave. So they will probably take a bite. Don't want to test that,but I'm sure eventually it will happen.


----------



## slideaboot (Sep 23, 2011)

dragonmetalhead said:


> I've used basic leather gardening gloves from Home Depot and have yet to have a reptile get its teeth through them. I don't really use them anymore, however, since none of my snakes are aggressive and lizard claws don't bother me.



I think a good-size tegu could probably get through those. A younger tegu--probably not. But, I know one thing--I don't wanna find out!


----------



## kellen.watkins (Sep 23, 2011)

I use baseball batting gloves with mine for now, I have a pair of kevlar gloves I got from work I use those to work on extruders, I figure they will do the job when vanilla and eli are older


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 23, 2011)

No gloves for snakes but if one of my tegus is having an off day I've been known to use a thicker pair of welding gloves. I got mine at lowes. I'm sure if they wanted to they could bite through the gloves but I don't think they would (I can't imagine the gloves tasting very good). Thankfully they haven't chomped down on the welding gloves. I was also thinking that if they did bite when I was wearing gloves it might help prevent skin breakage, it would still bruise and hurt but if the skin isn't broken thats one less thing to worry about.


----------

